# Confirmed with BLT.  Question on Occupancy



## QueenDoOver (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello,
I have a 2 bedroom BLT confirmed with RCI.  The occupancy with RCI is listed at 8.  Everywhere else says the BLT 2 bedrooms have occupancy of 9.  We have 9, one of whom is a 4 year old little girl.  I am not worried about us being too crowded, but rather am looking for confirmation that Disney will indeed let us list 9 on our room, as we want to use Magic Express.  

Anyone have experience with this?

Also, my friends are checking in on day one, and myself and my family are arriving on day 3.  Is there any way to get around the guest certificate with RCI?  When I call Disney and put all of us on the reservation, will they allow my friends to check in first?

Thanks for your help.
Tracey


----------



## bnoble (Jan 23, 2012)

Member Services will be best positioned to answer both questions for you.  Their phone number is on your confirmation.  You may have to wait a week or two if you just confirmed this for them to have your information.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 23, 2012)

QueenDoOver said:


> Also, my friends are checking in on day one, and myself and my family are arriving on day 3. Is there any way to get around the guest certificate with RCI? When I call Disney and put all of us on the reservation, will they allow my friends to check in first?


You'll probably have to do a guest certificate.  Disney seems pretty consistent on that, from my experience.

You won't already be on site (like at another DVC) on check-in day, will you?  That's the one exception I've seen them make.


----------



## QueenDoOver (Jan 23, 2012)

ok, thanks!  I will give them a call.


----------



## QueenDoOver (Jan 24, 2012)

I just got off the phone with DVC member services.  I added the rest of the people to my reservation with a total of 9 guests in the room.  No problem at all.  Thanks!


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi Queendoover!

Just saw your question, but BLT definitely can sleep 9 plus an infant, which by DVC definition is any child under 3 years old. BLT and an increasing number of DVC resorts have not only a sleeper sofa in the living rooms of the 1bedroom size (& up), but they have a sleeper CHAIR as well! Yay!! PLUS, only BLT & Kidani Villas at Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge have a 3rd bath in the 2 bedroom! As for AKL, it's ONLY the villas at the Kidani side, not those that are at Jambo house, as I understand it.

As for your guest c/i question, since you are trading in via RCI, I imagine you will have to do it "their way", but DVC members only have to add their guests' names to the reservation for them to check in without the member present. BUT....DVC will always want to see photo ID of those guests to prove they are indeed the person the member has added.

I was just over at BLT. It is gorgeous, and the probity to the Magic Kingdom can't be beat! You will want to buy DVC after staying there!!


----------



## QueenDoOver (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the great information.  I already want to by DVC


----------

